# 1995 f250 HD... what shocks?



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello All,
I am starting to do things to my truck to get it ready for the winter again. I just put on a set of Air Ride air helper springs on the front to help hold up the plow and did some exhaust work but while I was underneath I notice the horrible shape my rear shocks were in. I did some research but it seems everyone has a completely different opinion of which shocks to replace with. Does anyone have any real world experience with Bilstien, Monroe, Rancho, etc shocks for the OBS ford? The front's looked to be in fine shape but If its suggested I can do the fronts along with the backs. 

For the ride, I am interested in something maybe a little softer than stock if possible. The truck is really only used for plowing and for towing jet skis to the river/bay.

Thanks all!


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Bilstein 5100!


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

what's so good about the bilstein 5100's? Also it looks like they are only for lifted trucks for my year.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Just get a cheap name brand pair. Opinions are like a*****s everyones got one and they all stink.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

I would sa gothe Bilstien 5100 or KYB HD both are awsome . My first choice would be the 5100's


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

I used the skyjackers in my 96 they seem fine I never used anything else in any of my trucks except skyjacker.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

dieselss;1489465 said:


> Just get a cheap name brand pair. Opinions are like a*****s everyones got one and they all stink.


Excuses are like a******** , everybodys got one. Thumbs Up

Any shocks you feel suite your need, really would work.


----------

